# 1/20 Toyota Sports Van



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

What happens when Japanese micro-ness gets hit head on with the pot-fuelled street van craze of the 1970's? This!

*Toyota Sports Van.*

Check out my out of box review by following the link above. It's an amazing kit. Well, amazingly weird, at least! :thumbsup:


----------



## mormat (Mar 10, 2013)

cool car


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Darn tootin'! 

Only the Californians and Japanese, in an unholy union, could actually produce something like that.

What colour do you think I should do mine in?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks more like something I saw outside of Manila about 20 years ago.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, I can see that, too.

What colour was it? I still need a good colour for mine...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The one I saw was orange and yellow, with more lights than a Christmas tree display.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Pete McKay said:


> The one I saw was orange and yellow, with more lights than a Christmas tree display.


Oh, man... that's sadly kind of what I was expecting, although not with that many lights.

Crazy!


----------

